# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أمراض طريفة

## max_11

موضوع أدهشني فأحببت أن أنقله لكم      
 أدهشني موضوع نشرتة جريدة النهار الالكترونية منذ اعوام عن الامراض النفسية 
<<الطريفة >> والتي تصيب شعوبا دون غيرها مثل مرض <<التهام الذات >> الذي يحدث بسبب عدم قدرة الشخص على التحكم بذاته فيبدأ بقضم أظافره ولا ينتهي الا وهو يمضغ أصابعه!  
أما مرض <<الهوس الشبقي >> فهو اعتقاد المريض أنه مغرم بحبيبه تعشقة ويجتمع العالم على محالولة التفريق بينهما ,وهذه الحبيبة المتوهمة تكون ضحية المريض الذي يطاردها وقد يرتكب عملا اجراميا لحماية حبة ضد من يحاولون ابعاده عنها . 
وقد يصيب ممرض<<توهم كابغراس >>اي فتاة في سن الشباب ويجعلهها تتوهم بانه قد تم استبدال امها بامرأة أخرى تكرهها وتريد التخلص منها ..على عكسه ياتي مرض <<توهم فريغولي >> الذي يجعل المصاب به يرى جميع المحيطين شخصا واحدا يتنكر بوجوه متعدده بهذف مطارته وازعاجه .
ويمنع مرض الــ<<أندروفوبيا>> الفتيات من الزواج ويخيفن من التحدث مع اي رجل او حتى النظر الى صورة أحدهم وترتبط اسباب هذا المرض بالطفولة ونشأة الفتاة وسط ظروف اجتماعية قاسية أو تعرضها لتجربة أليمة تجعلها تخاف من<<جنس الذكور >> وغالبا ما يبدأ هذا المرض في بداية لعشرينات او اواخرها .  
أما أشهر الامراض النفسة طارفة فهو ما أصاب ملك بابل ( نبوخذ نصر )واسمه(بوأنثروبي)وجعله يخرج الى المراعي يلتهم الاعشاب لانه يتوهم نسه بقرة او ثورا ...ويوصف هذا الاضطراب بانه مرض يبدا بحلم ثم يتطور مستمرا في اليقضة والوعي متحولا الى واقع من حياة المريض الذي سيعيش ويتصرف مثل بقرة او ثور .  
ومن أشد الامراض غرابة <<متلازمة باريس>> وهو اضطراب لا يصاب به الا اليابانيون فقط ويتمثل في اصابتهم بانهيار عقلي أثناء زيارتهم للعاصمة الفرنسية ويعودون على اثره الى وطنهم لان متلازمة باريس تجسد معنى الصدمة الثقافية التي تصيب هؤلاء اليابانيون والذين ارتبطت باريس بعقولهم بصورة مثالية راقية كما اظهرتها لهم السينما لكنه في الواقع تختلف تماما عن تلك الصورة وهو ما يعرضهم لصدمة ثقافية مؤلمة الى حد الانهيار العصبي أحيانا ! 
ويعتبر <<توهم كوتار >> من أندر حالات التوهم التي قد يعانيها الانسان فالمريض يتوهم بأنه ميت او يفقد دمه وأعضاءه الداخلية أو انه يتعفن تدريجيا ما يجعله يتوهم بانه غير موجود في الحياة على الاطلاق . 
وتبقى<< متلازمة استوكهولم >> هي الاخرى مرض عاطفي غريب تعود في مسماها الى سطو مسلح جرى على احد بنوك العاصمة في استوكهولم , واستطاع المرجرمون وقتها الاحتفاظ بموظفي المصرف كرهائن لمدة 6 أيام خلقت بين الرهائن من حالة ارتباط عاطفي مع الخاطفين منعتهم من الشهادة ضده أثناء المحاكمة !
وقد وصف علم النفس متلازمة <<استوكهولم >>على انها استجابة نفسيةوعاطفية بين الرهائن او الاشخاص المختطفين المتعاطفين مع المختطف تصل الي حد الاخلاص او حد الاذعان التام والخضوع بكامل الارادة للمجرم من دون التفكير بمعنى الخطر المحدق بالرهينة نتيجة هذا التعاطف وما يمكن ان يصيبه .
ويصف الأطباء هذه المتلازمة بأنها توجد في حالات اخرى في الحياة بعيدا من الجرائم وحالات الخطف , مثل العنف في ضرب الزوجات والاغتصاب والتعدي على الاطفال ...
تقول باسمة يونس أدهشني موضوع نشرتة جريدة النهار الالكترونية منذ اعوام عن الامراض النفسية 
<<الطريفة >> والتي تصيب شعوبا دون غيرها مثل مرض <<التهام الذات >> الذي يحدث بسبب عدم قدرة الشخص على التحكم بذاته فيبدأ بقضم أظافره ولا ينتهي الا وهو يمضغ أصابعه!  
أما مرض <<الهوس الشبقي >> فهو اعتقاد المريض أنه مغرم بحبيبه تعشقة ويجتمع العالم على محالولة التفريق بينهما ,وهذه الحبيبة المتوهمة تكون ضحية المريض الذي يطاردها وقد يرتكب عملا اجراميا لحماية حبة ضد من يحاولون ابعاده عنها . 
وقد يصيب ممرض<<توهم كابغراس >>اي فتاة في سن الشباب ويجعلهها تتوهم بانه قد تم استبدال امها بامرأة أخرى تكرهها وتريد التخلص منها ..على عكسه ياتي مرض <<توهم فريغولي >> الذي يجعل المصاب به يرى جميع المحيطين شخصا واحدا يتنكر بوجوه متعدده بهذف مطارته وازعاجه .
ويمنع مرض الــ<<أندروفوبيا>> الفتيات من الزواج ويخيفن من التحدث مع اي رجل او حتى النظر الى صورة أحدهم وترتبط اسباب هذا المرض بالطفولة ونشأة الفتاة وسط ظروف اجتماعية قاسية أو تعرضها لتجربة أليمة تجعلها تخاف من<<جنس الذكور >> وغالبا ما يبدأ هذا المرض في بداية لعشرينات او اواخرها .  
أما أشهر الامراض النفسة طارفة فهو ما أصاب ملك بابل ( نبوخذ نصر )واسمه(بوأنثروبي)وجعله يخرج الى المراعي يلتهم الاعشاب لانه يتوهم نسه بقرة او ثورا ...ويوصف هذا الاضطراب بانه مرض يبدا بحلم ثم يتطور مستمرا في اليقضة والوعي متحولا الى واقع من حياة المريض الذي سيعيش ويتصرف مثل بقرة او ثور .  
ومن أشد الامراض غرابة <<متلازمة باريس>> وهو اضطراب لا يصاب به الا اليابانيون فقط ويتمثل في اصابتهم بانهيار عقلي أثناء زيارتهم للعاصمة الفرنسية ويعودون على اثره الى وطنهم لان متلازمة باريس تجسد معنى الصدمة الثقافية التي تصيب هؤلاء اليابانيون والذين ارتبطت باريس بعقولهم بصورة مثالية راقية كما اظهرتها لهم السينما لكنه في الواقع تختلف تماما عن تلك الصورة وهو ما يعرضهم لصدمة ثقافية مؤلمة الى حد الانهيار العصبي أحيانا ! 
ويعتبر <<توهم كوتار >> من أندر حالات التوهم التي قد يعانيها الانسان فالمريض يتوهم بأنه ميت او يفقد دمه وأعضاءه الداخلية أو انه يتعفن تدريجيا ما يجعله يتوهم بانه غير موجود في الحياة على الاطلاق . 
وتبقى<< متلازمة استوكهولم >> هي الاخرى مرض عاطفي غريب تعود في مسماها الى سطو مسلح جرى على احد بنوك العاصمة في استوكهولم , واستطاع المرجرمون وقتها الاحتفاظ بموظفي المصرف كرهائن لمدة 6 أيام خلقت بين الرهائن من حالة ارتباط عاطفي مع الخاطفين منعتهم من الشهادة ضده أثناء المحاكمة !
وقد وصف علم النفس متلازمة <<استوكهولم >>على انها استجابة نفسيةوعاطفية بين الرهائن او الاشخاص المختطفين المتعاطفين مع المختطف تصل الي حد الاخلاص او حد الاذعان التام والخضوع بكامل الارادة للمجرم من دون التفكير بمعنى الخطر المحدق بالرهينة نتيجة هذا التعاطف وما يمكن ان يصيبه .
ويصف الأطباء هذه المتلازمة بأنها توجد في حالات اخرى في الحياة بعيدا من الجرائم وحالات الخطف , مثل العنف في ضرب الزوجات والاغتصاب والتعدي على الاطفال ...

----------

